# Kohler vs Yamaha



## redman2006 (Nov 9, 2015)

I am looking at two generators with very similar specs. The difference between the two is the motor. The first has a Kohler motor and the second has a Yamaha. My problem is that I do not know which is the better motor. I also can not find which Kohler motor is being used.

The two generators are a Rigid 6800 running watt without the detachable head and a Firman 7250 (PRE9000KE) watt 
Both are "clean power with the same brand generator and AVR on them. They are within a few dollars of each other.

Any thoughts on the durability of the motors?

For that matter, if there is a better generator that will run a 30 amp 240 volt plug at the full 30 amps for at least the surge capacity for under $1000, I am all ears. Mostly, this will be storm back up, but it will also be for power at some work sites around my property that I can't reach with cords.

It does need to be able to power sensitive equipment. It will be used at the house and at the veterinary clinic if needed. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

From what I've seen, I'd suggest you stick with a standard generator, not an inverter type. Besides, the standard ones cost less to buy and to fix.

Kohler did source the CS engines through Yamaha, but that was a number of years ago. I know the Confidant and Command series are made in the US.

I submit that you consider dealing with a local dealership that sells and services generators. Why? Let me ask you this...who in your area will work on Ridgid or Firman should one break down? And if they do, can they do warranty work?

Briggs & Stratton makes their own line, obviously including the engines, and has a wide network of dealerships. I don't like to suggest any one line, as there are numerous out there of good quality. MANY of the current gen-sets use a Chinese generator end, and they've been pretty reliable. AS LONG as you don't overload them, or any gen-set for that matter.

I sold Honda's years ago, and they were without question of the best made I'd ever worked on or sold, but now even their LOWER wattage units have gen-ends that look identical to the Chinese ones we've been seeing over the last 10 years.

Some generators have a "whole house" plug feature for full amperage to be delivered through a special cable to a transfer switch. That may be something you might want to look at since you don't want to run cables, and you'll have it at multiple locations. Permits may be required for the transfer switches, and licensed electricians would have to be involved.

Finally, 30 amps @ 240 = 7200 watts (amps x volts). At 120 that'd be 60 amps also equaling 7200 watts. Be sure that's enough to power all the devices at either location, and be sure to include surge amps on things like sump pumps, special medical equipment and anything with a motor. Toasters and electric heaters (basic resistive loads) do not have a surge requirement.

I know this was long, but too often I've seen people burn out gen-sets because they bought too small, and often frustrated because they can't implement them the way they intended.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Kohler is a good engine, but you CAN'T go wrong with a Yamaha engine either. 

I have a small EF2000iS Yamaha generator, that I use on my service trailer. I use it almost every day for several hours a day, it has over 4,000 hours on it and still starts on the 1st or 2nd pull. The only maintenance I have had to do to the engine is an occasional spark plug and oil changes. I cannot say enough good things about this unit.

I think you would be hard pressed to find anything that isn't China sourced for under $1000.00, although I have used some of those and had good luck with them also.


----------



## redman2006 (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. The units I am looking at are not inverter type. They just have less than 5 to 6 percent thd. 

We do not plan to power the whole clinic or the whole house. We just need to be able to power essential items. In cases like the lab equipment, we will be running the equipment off ups units and those charged from the generator.

At this time $1000 is the max we can spend. My Internet research led me to these two.

Luckily at work we have natural gas so things like heaters and water are not powered by electric other than the fans on the furnace. 

Anyway, if there are better generators for that price, I am all ears.

I have found several used briggs generators for under that mark, but they are typically 5000 to 5500 watts. I don't think that will be quite enough. Also, though not a primary concern, which will be quieter? I can build a dog house to reduce the noise.


----------



## redman2006 (Nov 9, 2015)

One other option is a master generator that is used. It is a mgh10000c with a Honda motor that is 20hp and makes, I think 10000 running watts. I really can't find any info on this, but it looks to be a decent used unit. 

Anyone know anything about these? The Honda motor sounds good, but it is an older model. The other two would be new with warranty.


----------

